# Your Halloween weather?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I know, way too early but what's your forecast look like? Clouds giving way to sun and a high of 61, low of 47. Rain the previous few days. Let the anxiety begin!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to early, I was curious too especially with the active storm season this year. Pretty good for my area. Day - high of 84, partial sunshine. Night - Lo of 67, mainly clear, Winds from the E 10 mph, Gusts: 22 mph. So Yay! unless hurricane/tropical storm Zippy Destructo comes raging in.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*According to our weather forecasters, the day is going to be filled with ample sunshine and clear nights. But this is Oregon we are talking about and that could change in a heartbeat.*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha, now you can’t yell at me for starting this thread and giving you one more thing to stress about:googly:

High of 62, low of 46; clouds breaking for some sun. Should make for good fogging early in the evening.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Who knows but here in New England it'll probably be in the 30's at night time.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope mine does not change.
A High of 73 degrees would be great !!!


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Ugh. It will rain several times in the 10 days leading up to Halloween. Always does. Always makes it tough on the animatronics...


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nebraska had a 15 day outlook. 60 Hi/38 Lo for 5 days before up to Friday Oct 29: 60 Hi/38 Lo, 2% precip, 10mph wind though.

Looking good...
I really just want low wind/no rain so I can use my fog machine/chiller. It stopped working when I set it up last year, even though I had tested it several times before....

Also splurging on dry ice for the chiller this year.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

It's currently not updated at the moment but it looks like it might be cloudy on some days. Since Florida is in hurricane weather I hope that it won't rain or storm. It's way too early to tell as of right now. I just looked at the 10 day update and I hope it'll update again later on this week. If anything changes, I'll be sure to post it up.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So far, cool and clear. Hope it stays that way


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

http://www.myforecast.co/bin/expanded_forecast_15day.m?city=22834&metric=false









myforecast.co looks 15 days ahead.
Looking fantastic here....


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

20% chance of rain which usually means no rain at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shifting to colder - high of 54, low of 33, and a couple of showers possible. Rain can preclude putting out animatronic props, but we have plenty of tombstones and skellies to make up for it if needed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

47/34 and considerable cloudiness. I can live with cold temps.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

High of 63 during the day. When I checked earlier this morning, it showed am showers - just checked again and it looks like partly cloudy with 10% chance of rain. 

The weather is just like the stock exchange. Changes at every given moment. Wish I could lock in with the partly cloudy update.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on which forecast I check. 

AccuWeather: 54/32 Sunny
Weather.com: 65/45 am showers


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Weather here doesn't look good. Rain and wind. Hope it changes!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:This is going to be a very small year for my display (no yard stuff, just the doorway) but the weather looks like it's going to be lovely. Sunny and 60's during the day and clear and 40's at night. That will be perfect trick or treat weather!:jol: Good luck to everyone for nice weather.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:This is going to be a very small year for my display (no yard stuff, just the doorway)


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

60 degrees and sunny. Hopefully it stays that way!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Mostly sunny w/a high of 58 degrees and 13 mph. I'm locking in to that!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Partly cloudy, 20% chance of rain, high of 45 low of 34.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


>


:frownkin:I know, I feel the same way. The Great Sadness came to our house in September and I just couldn't pull myself together to do a big thing this year. But next year things will be happier.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Rain and snow Devils night, Snow Halloween, still to warm to stick but will be nasty. Still getting over severe bronchitis that was almost pneumonia or was from my rainy halloween camping the first 2 weeks in oct.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

50% chance of rain Halloween. 40% chance of rain am Wednesday (haunt tear down). Also if it rains too much Wednesday and I have to push till Saturday they have listed rain all weekend. But I think meteorologists are just goofy guys in white coats guessing weather based on farts in the wind. They also want to be seen as heroes so they predict rain and then when it doesn't they get on TV and look like roman gladiators. I have singlehandedly defeated the rain so you can trick or treat. Witness my power!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Funny

Partly sunny, high of 60, low of 40. We may get rain on Sunday, but that's okay since the bulk of the set up is on Tuesday.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sunny
69/44
0% chance of rain

It’s gonna be a nice night for ToTs


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

69/42 clear


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

59/35 and a little breezy


----------

